

Social media isn't simply "Media gone social". - visakanv
http://blog.referralcandy.com/2013/10/10/social-media-not-media-gone-social/

======
visakanv
TLDR:

1: social media is the convergence of communications and publishing

2: It's not "media gone social". Traditional/old media had no interest in
"going social", and in fact viewed early internet/social media with disdain.

3: The phenomenon is better understood as "social networking + publishing ->
disrupt media".

Posting this here because I'm curious to hear your thoughts about the
traditional "old media" response to the advent of social media.

If you could go back in time, would it be possible to preserve old media
hegemony, or was it an inevitable decline?

